# Illuminated Keyboard



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Can anybody recommend a decent lighted keyboard? I do a LOT of my surfing at night and leaving the light on in the room is not an option.
I've thought of also using a USB board and putting a laptop light in the port on the end... :4-dontkno 
Thanks guys!


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

E-Bay! http://search.ebay.com/illuminated-keyboard_W0QQsojsZ1QQfromZR40


----------



## Lydokane (May 24, 2005)

One of the ONLY full size illuminated keyboards that I have found can be viewed here: http://www.extrememhz.com/streamline-p1.shtml. Most (all) of the keyboards I have found on ebay are NOT full size. The Insert, Home, Pg UP, Pg Down, Delete, End, and "gray arrow" keys are not present.

I have one of the logisys illuminated keyboards and they seem somewhat cheaply built. The keyboard is thinner and the key tops are flat where as on many keyboards the keys are slightly concave. My logisys took a little while to get used to because my old keyboard had the large backspace/small enter button where as the illuminated keyboard has the small backspace/large enter button (I use backspace a LOT). The action on the keyboard is pretty nice and the keys never stick. The only problem I have had is the backlight went out. I purchased it from a local PC shop and was able to take it back. The replacement has been working fine.

If you ebay make sure you check carefully, like I said most of the ebay boards are 'condensed'. I have seen some higher quality illuminated, full sized, keyboards go for more than $300 (U.S.).

Hope this helps.

-Lydokane-


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

A friend of mine has one of those lighted keyboards. We bought ours through ThinkGeek and I think it was called the Illuminix. It's pretty good. Feels nice and it quiet. The keys are clear and allows excellent light transmission. The labels show clearly in light and while self-illuminated.


----------



## i1o0i (May 29, 2005)

If you want a slim illuminated keyboard.. click this link
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1068187&CatId=0


----------



## gullducott (Apr 15, 2005)

I am more interested in finding out why surfing with the light on is not an option! Is your PC in the bedroom and your Imzadi asleep on the bed. Or are you up to something covert and don't want your Imzadi to find out.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I like doing my work in the cover of night, basking the in soft CRT glow. Since my keyboard is black it can be tough so glowing works great.


----------



## Lydokane (May 24, 2005)

Lydokane said:


> One of the ONLY full size illuminated keyboards that I have found can be viewed here: http://www.extrememhz.com/streamline-p1.shtml.
> 
> I have one of the logisys illuminated keyboards and they seem somewhat cheaply built. The keyboard is thinner and the key tops are flat where as on many keyboards the keys are slightly concave. My logisys took a little while to get used to because my old keyboard had the large backspace/small enter button where as the illuminated keyboard has the small backspace/large enter button (I use backspace a LOT). The action on the keyboard is pretty nice and the keys never stick. The only problem I have had is the backlight went out. I purchased it from a local PC shop and was able to take it back. The replacement has been working fine.
> 
> ...



I would like to post an update to my lighted keyboard situation. It seems that the second one has also taken a great big dirt-nap now as well. After two keyboards in less than six weeks I would have to say, avoid Logisys like the clap. I would rather eat dryer lint than be forced to buy/use another one of these keyboards.

-Lydokane-


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

Oh dear! that does look rather rubbishy doesn't it, welll I have some better news for you, Saitek (a very reputable manufacturer) have a backlit keyboard have a look at 

http://www.rlsupplies.co.uk/products/product.asp?id=156402

It is meant for gaming (it has programmable keys and etra functions etc) but of course you can just use it as an normal keyboard.


----------



## Lectraplayer (Aug 24, 2002)

Does anybody have any in red that's normal size? I'm getting tired of seeing a million blue lights.


----------



## ysrfreak (Dec 30, 2004)

Lectraplayer said:


> Does anybody have any in red that's normal size? I'm getting tired of seeing a million blue lights.


ACTUALLY!! lol, yes I have, infact a couple... I saw one that a guy made custom, with EL wiring, he did 3 different colors on three different boards, dont know how, I was just surfing and I saw it and I saw details of it. AND ALSO the blue ones, they are just blue led lights, go to a hardware store, or ur local radioshack or somewhere you can buy LED's and replace them  ENJOY


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

I just LOVE that quote!


----------



## myquitehead (Jun 24, 2005)

Saitek Eclipse


----------



## fearfac (Jul 11, 2005)

just use el wires that way u can choose your own colour and what parts of the keyboard you acutally want to light up  i know my keyboard has all these dumb keys i never really use so if i was to mod it and place some el wires in there id leave them right alone 

but anyway why buy something predone when u can mod the hell out of it yourself


----------

